# I denfinately did something wrong

## davens

when I try to "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start", I get an "INET is not supported by this system".  Also, on boot, I get modprobe could not find the module net-pf-2.  I'm pretty sure these can be solved by adding some thing in the kernel config, but I'm not sure exactly what.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davens,

For the moment, lets assume the kernel is ok.

Can you bring up eth0 manually with 

/sbin/ifconfig eth0 192.168.100.100 gateway 192.168.100.254 netmask 255.255.255.0

(Thats all one line, just in case it wraps.)

Use your own network parameters if you know what they are.

Check with /sbin/ifconfig

to see if eth0 is up.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

----------

## devon

I would check /etc/modules.d/aliases and make sure "alias net-pf-2 off" is #'ed (turns it on).

I looked over my kernel config and have the following under Networking options  --->

<*> Packet socket

<*> Unix domain sockets

[*] TCP/IP networking

HTH.

----------

## davens

alright I tried to birng it up manually and got the same thing; "no support for INET on this system".  Also, there was a # in front of that line and I'm using the same options as you.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

davens,

OK, so something is broken.

Look in /ib/modules/<kernel_version>/kernel/drivers/net

to see iif you can find the network module you need to load.

If you cd to here, you can load it with /sbin/insmod ./<module_name>

Ignore the .o endings.

If your module is not here, you missed it out of the kernel when you did make menuconfig.

Also check /sbin/lsmod to see whats loaded. Is it listed?

Of course, if you compiled the module into the kernel, it will be missing  in both places.

Regards,

NeddySeagoon

cd /usr/src/linux and check your kernel configuration.

If you have X running make xconfig is much nicer than make menuconfig.

----------

## Crg

 *davens wrote:*   

> alright I tried to birng it up manually and got the same thing; "no support for INET on this system".  Also, there was a # in front of that line and I'm using the same options as you.

 

After you boot up does:

```

dmesg | grep NET4 

```

match any lines?

----------

## davens

yeah, I compiled it into my kernel.  When I made it a module, it ran fine, but then I added some ppp stuff and then I got Tons of unresolved symbols with tulip (all with Rsmp in them), so I compiled it into the kernel.

and I dont see any dmesg | grep NET4 thing.

I'll try some things to get it working, but more suggestions are helpful.

----------

## davens

Is there someway I can find out the kernel defaults?  or a way to reset menuconfig?  I think that would do it?

Op, found out how; mrproper.

----------

## lazarusrat

mv /usr/src/linux/.config /usr/src/config.backup

and/or make mrproper.

Moving the config should reset the menuconfig to defaults. make mrproper will get rid of all the work you've done with that kernel to make doubly sure everything recompiles. It will also wipe your .config file, which is why you might want to back that up somewhere else first.

----------

